# Fish dying helppp!!



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Ok so I have a 60 gallon aquarium with 65 lbs of live rock. I had a red squirrel fish, a Niger triggerfish, blue damsel, black striped yellow chromis, two black n white clowns, a volition lionfish, and a Koran angel. I added a Fiji puffer to my tank and added some ro water because of the evaporation. And the next day I had a dead squirrel fish in the morning , then I realized my blue damsel was dead also. So I removed those fish and hours later my Fiji died. My water parameters were tested by me and the local LFS and are all safe levels. I might have overfed them. Now it's been three days and my trigger doesn't come out of it's cave. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

khacho2 said:


> Ok so I have a 60 gallon aquarium with 65 lbs of live rock. I had a red squirrel fish, a Niger triggerfish, blue damsel, black striped yellow chromis, two black n white clowns, a volition lionfish, and a Koran angel. I added a Fiji puffer to my tank and added some ro water because of the evaporation.


This paragraph which I copied above was enough information to predict an outcome on this. Without reading further, I was correct in my gut feeling of what you were about to say happened. I'm not saying this to sound arrogant, but I want to make sure you realize that this was not a surprising turn of events. It was rather predictable and preventable. If you had guidance from the LFS on this, I would consider the advise to be disappointing in the least.

The Red Squirrel and Fiji Puffer stood almost no chance at all in this tank. Fish behavior in captivity, especially with marine fish, is largely determined by space. Your tank is WAY to small to consider keeping a Black Trigger or Koran Angel with these other fish. The Voliton Lion will eventually be a problem as well. Your addition of the Puffer caused one of these species to feel threatened and begin defending their territory. The Puffer and Red Squirrel were defenseless in this situation, compared to these other species. My guess is that the Black Trigger, although normally very peaceful when given proper space, was the culprit. 

Even as the tank currently stands, without adding any further fish, your tank is a ticking time bomb. You really need to consider removal of these 3 fish and begin your stocking list with fish that can live comfortably in the space you have to provide.

Keep in mind, you do not have to see aggression for the fish in your tank to perceive aggression. The threat alone is enough to cause fish stress, leading to death.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> This paragraph which I copied above was enough information to predict an outcome on this. Without reading further, I was correct in my gut feeling of what you were about to say happened. I'm not saying this to sound arrogant, but I want to make sure you realize that this was not a surprising turn of events. It was rather predictable and preventable. If you had guidance from the LFS on this, I would consider the advise to be disappointing in the least.
> 
> The Red Squirrel and Fiji Puffer stood almost no chance at all in this tank. Fish behavior in captivity, especially with marine fish, is largely determined by space. Your tank is WAY to small to consider keeping a Black Trigger or Koran Angel with these other fish. The Voliton Lion will eventually be a problem as well. Your addition of the Puffer caused one of these species to feel threatened and begin defending their territory. The Puffer and Red Squirrel were defenseless in this situation, compared to these other species. My guess is that the Black Trigger, although normally very peaceful when given proper space, was the culprit.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I stand behind this also. I fell off my chair when I read what kind and how many fish you have in there.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks alot guys for your help. I just thought that if the fish are small there would be sufficient room for them in the tank and was planning in removing once they got bigger. Everyone was fine until the puffer was introduced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

